# GM Jhoon Rhee has died



## Balrog (May 1, 2018)

"Father of American Taekwondo".  And one of my first instructors.


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 1, 2018)

sad to hear.  
i know many older karate masters.   it will not be long before i am making similar posts as yours as they are in their 70's and 80's. i have already lost a few of my teachers. 

sympathies to students, family and those grieving.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 1, 2018)

He had a large impact in his life - that will continue. His art will miss him, as will the larger MA community.


----------



## CB Jones (May 1, 2018)

Balrog said:


> "Father of American Taekwondo".  And one of my first instructors.



He came over from Korea and promoted the founder of my son’s lineage of schools to black belt in the early 50s and is recognized within that organization.

Hate to hear that he passed.


----------



## Tames D (May 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Buka (May 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 1, 2018)

.


----------



## Tez3 (May 1, 2018)

May his memory be a blessing.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 1, 2018)

RIP. I grew up in Baltimore and I still remember his TV commercials with the little kids. “Nobody bodder me!” “Nobody bodder me either!”


----------



## Headhunter (May 2, 2018)

That sucks never a guy I knew huge amounts about as I've never had much to do with the taekwondo world but in all interviews I've seen he seemed a good guy


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 2, 2018)

.


----------



## JR 137 (May 2, 2018)

A true pioneer and legend in MA.  Those terms get thrown around too easily sometimes, but not with Rhee.  Martial arts in the US would be very different if he wasn’t involved.


----------



## KabutoKouji (May 10, 2018)

I saw him at Sydney Olympics I think. at the time though I did not know ennough about to him to be as impressed as I should have been, reading about him since and watching 'When TaeKwonDo Strikes', I have realised he was a cool guy .


----------



## granfire (May 17, 2018)

.


----------

